# Look 555 or Orbea Orca, which would you chose?



## onrhodes (Feb 19, 2004)

I'm settled on pretty much either the Look 555 or the Orbea Orca for the new bike. Just wondering what people have had for experience with either? Don't start suggesting other frames either. I've been riding a Look 361 for almost 4 years now and I like that bike a lot. I want something a little lighter and a little quicker accelerating. I like the "ride it all day" quality of the 361. 
It may sound odd, but the other deciding factor I like to consider is that I like to have bikes that you don't see a ton of them around. I've only seen 3 other people at the races in New England with Looks. I have a feeling with the raving review that the Orca got in bicycling that every Joe Schmoe will have on in the next year.
Just wondering what experience others have had. 

Thanks!


----------



## merckx56 (Aug 16, 2004)

Get the Look. Orbea is taking over with the "lot of $$, little talent" crowd. All you see around here are OCLVs and Orbeas.


----------



## Thommy (Sep 23, 2003)

*This sounds like a job for...*

Dave Hickey. I believe he's the Look expert.


----------



## lampshade (Jul 18, 2002)

*Look*

If it fits, get the Look. They have been making kick a$$ carbon frames forever, "look" cool, and fit your not-everyone-has-one criteria.


----------



## C-40 (Feb 4, 2004)

*LOOK for bargains...*

I've got a LOOK KG461 and a KG381i. Both very nice frames. Depending on your size and weight, don't overlook the 461 at a more reasonable price.

There are occasional huge bargains on e-bay. There are some Kx-Lights cheap right now.

Just yesterday, a new KG381i went for just over $500 and a couple of 585 frame were sold for under $1800!

Occasionally I wonder if some of these low prices are legitimate sales, or just the seller's partner in crime "winning" the auction to avoid selling for a loss. It costs more to list an item with a reserve, and some sellers aren't smart enough to use their minimum acceptable price as a starting bid. When I sell a high-priced item, I use my minimum price as the starting bid. Sometimes that's all you'll get or just a little more, but at least you won't sell something for half what it's worth. If you get no bids, try again later or use a slightly lower starting price.


----------



## AlexCad5 (Jan 2, 2005)

onrhodes said:


> I'm settled on pretty much either the Look 555 or the Orbea Orca for the new bike. Just wondering what people have had for experience with either? Don't start suggesting other frames either. I've been riding a Look 361 for almost 4 years now and I like that bike a lot. I want something a little lighter and a little quicker accelerating. I like the "ride it all day" quality of the 361.
> It may sound odd, but the other deciding factor I like to consider is that I like to have bikes that you don't see a ton of them around. I've only seen 3 other people at the races in New England with Looks. I have a feeling with the raving review that the Orca got in bicycling that every Joe Schmoe will have on in the next year.
> Just wondering what experience others have had.
> 
> Thanks!


 That orbea looks cool now, but the design is very "designed" and with those bright oranges and yellows, whats cool today might look "fool" tomorrow. Ive got a Look 231 that is very traditional, but still looks fast 10 years after production stopped.
Great deal on the 555 with Keo's from La Biccialetta (sp) in Canada. It was on the top banner when I logged on. $1799


----------



## Dave in Driggs (Aug 16, 2004)

*Lots of option with Orbea*

One nice thing about the Orbea Orca is the choice of compenents while still getting a "package" price. You have your choice of four colors, Dura-Ace, Chorus, or Record as well as stem length, bar width, and several choices for wheels. The Orcas are also hand painted and have no decals but appearance is 100% personal preference. I happen to like the bright orange/yellow paint job on top of natural carbon. I think you are starting to see more of them because it is a great value for a nice bike.


----------



## jerman (Jan 28, 2005)

*Fit...*

Check the fit, too. I was fit for a 555 Wednesday and I am right under a 55 and right over a 53. Right in between, needed a 54. 
The 481 SL has 1cm sizing intervals, so i am considering that now since it's on sale.

Also, our big bike superstore here had an '04 361 for $710 and 461 for $900 -- really good deals.


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

onrhodes said:


> I'm settled on pretty much either the Look 555 or the Orbea Orca for the new bike. Just wondering what people have had for experience with either? Don't start suggesting other frames either. I've been riding a Look 361 for almost 4 years now and I like that bike a lot. I want something a little lighter and a little quicker accelerating. I like the "ride it all day" quality of the 361.
> It may sound odd, but the other deciding factor I like to consider is that I like to have bikes that you don't see a ton of them around. I've only seen 3 other people at the races in New England with Looks. I have a feeling with the raving review that the Orca got in bicycling that every Joe Schmoe will have on in the next year.
> Just wondering what experience others have had.
> 
> Thanks!


I tested a 555 and a 585 bike last year at Interbike. On flat roads, it's very hard to tell the difference between the two. The 555 seemed a a tad stiffer.

I've been riding a 585 for six months now and it has performed flawlessly. The acceleration and climbing is 10/10 and the handling and cornering is laser sharp. It is a stiff, aggresive frame unlike the Look 481sl. I've complemented the ride with a super comfy saddle and tires. The 555 is much of the same. Just a tad heavier and more affordable.

francois


----------



## C-40 (Feb 4, 2004)

*in between??*

Two factors determine the fit. One is the REACH of the frame, NOT the TT length and the other is the head tube length.

The 53cm 555 has a reach of 38.9cm and a 158mm head tube (with headset). The 55cm has a reach of 39.9cm and a HTL of 166mm.

A 54cm 481 has a reach of 39.4cm and a HTL of 162mm, which is indeed right in between the two sizes of 555.

The question is, what makes a 5mm difference in reach or HTL so critical? Seems like any of the three could be made to fit the same quite easily. 

I've got a nearly 381i and it is a nice frame, nearly identical to the 481. The only drawback is the oddball 25.0mm seatpost. The STA is also a lot more slack, which makes a traditional seatpost have more setback than most people need. It's one of the few frames that actually works well with a Thomson "straight-up" seatpost.


----------



## wooden legs (Oct 20, 2003)

*just rode an orbea*

it was the orca model that a friend of a friend who works at a bike shop had just bought and assembled. his build was very so-so, he had just thrown all his componentry on to ride it home with (i don't understand how you just throw together a 3k bike, especially one that cost you 3k wholesale), so it may have been partially a product of his build but i was amazed at how flexy the stem and headtube were. even at 145 lbs with smallish arms i could flex the bars at least 2cm on a side, and the headtube flexed with it.

i always thought the orbeas looked so cool, they're ridden by euskatel and who doesn't love some anti government hard partying sepratists who dress in orange, but now i would never buy an orca. just my experience.


----------



## dawgcatching (Apr 26, 2004)

Just third-party info from friends who were riding them (team sponship-they got some great deals): the Orca's were not impressive, to their legs at least. Kind of a dead yet rough feel, not that stiff, handling was odd, and hard to fit. I test rode one, and it wasn't impressive at all (until this thread, I had forgotten about that test ride-probably shows how memorable the bike was). I rode a Six13, Bianchi Luna, Fondriest Carbon Lex, Calfee Tetra Pro, and the Orca-all good bikes, but the Orca didn't stand out in that crowd. Then again, we are talking 10-minute test rides, but this was in a controlled environment-over chip-seal, accelerating up a steep hill, down a cobbled hill at speed, so it gave me a pretty good feel for each ride. I was between sizes on the Orca, so that may have contributed to the less-than-stellar experience. 

Look, OTOH, how could anyone go wrong there? I have never heard a bad thing about a Look in all of my life, plus their sizing range is incredible. The frames are well built, well-engineered, and classic looking, and the price is very reasonable for what you get. I used to own a KG281-I wish I still had it. Nobody sells Look around here, so that is why I didn't purchase one or test one at the time.


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

One thing I forgot to mention is the fork that comes with the Look is incredible!! The HSC 5 fork is probably the lightest, highest performing fork out there. My HSC 5 weighed in at 265 grams, cut. It's handling and shock absorbing qualities are perfect!

Oh yeah, here's a pic to seal da deal...

<img src="https://gallery.roadbikereview.com/data/roadbike/500/medium/78849IMG_1730.jpg">

14.5 lb loooook
https://gallery.roadbikereview.com/showphoto.php?photo=779&size=big&password=&sort=1&cat=500
fc


----------



## lampshade (Jul 18, 2002)

*Dang*



francois said:


> One thing I forgot to mention is the fork that comes with the Look is incredible!! The HSC 5 fork is probably the lightest, highest performing fork out there. My HSC 5 weighed in at 265 grams, cut. It's handling and shock absorbing qualities are perfect!
> 
> Oh yeah, here's a pic to seal da deal...
> 
> ...


Nice ride. Looks like you have put a few miles on it.


----------



## DMFT (Feb 3, 2005)

*DOOOOooooooood! ! ! ! !*



francois said:


> One thing I forgot to mention is the fork that comes with the Look is incredible!! The HSC 5 fork is probably the lightest, highest performing fork out there. My HSC 5 weighed in at 265 grams, cut. It's handling and shock absorbing qualities are perfect!
> 
> Oh yeah, here's a pic to seal da deal...
> 
> ...



- Francois, You're soooooooooo off the back with those "old" Look bottle-cages!  
The "new" ones are 1/2 the weight!!!


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

lampshade said:


> Nice ride. Looks like you have put a few miles on it.


2900 miles in the last 5months!!!!! Basically, it made me give up the mountain bike thing.... for a while.

fc


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

DMFT said:


> - Francois, You're soooooooooo off the back with those "old" Look bottle-cages!
> The "new" ones are 1/2 the weight!!!


You know what that means... time to build up a new bike. I can't mix the old parts with the new parts!

fc


----------



## DMFT (Feb 3, 2005)

*Too Funny!*

- But I KNOW you're half-serious!!!  

Coming down to Salinas to see familia anytime soon??? Lemmeno, Road or Mtn., we'll take you on the Grand Tour!  

- Dave


----------



## sirbikealot (Apr 8, 2005)

francois said:


> I tested a 555 and a 585 bike last year at Interbike. On flat roads, it's very hard to tell the difference between the two. The 555 seemed a a tad stiffer.
> 
> I've been riding a 585 for six months now and it has performed flawlessly. The acceleration and climbing is 10/10 and the handling and cornering is laser sharp. It is a stiff, aggresive frame unlike the Look 481sl. I've complemented the ride with a super comfy saddle and tires. The 555 is much of the same. Just a tad heavier and more affordable.
> 
> francois



thats the best comparison i've read so far, the 555 is everything the 585 is, except for on climbs, the lighter 585, with VHM butted carbon and its forged carbon bb do make a difference but at a price, my Look stiffness charts show the 555 to be a slight bit stiff in the rear end (i can post them if anyone wants)

heres a pic of mine










the blue carbon weave looks nice up close










front end


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

DMFT said:


> - But I KNOW you're half-serious!!!
> 
> Coming down to Salinas to see familia anytime soon??? Lemmeno, Road or Mtn., we'll take you on the Grand Tour!
> 
> - Dave


Wassup, wsup Dave!

I am going ot disneyworld then on a giant boat to the bahamas (doing time with my kids and my folks)! But in July, let's hook up for a Look convention in your neck of the woods.

francois


----------



## DMFT (Feb 3, 2005)

*Awesome!*



francois said:


> Wassup, wsup Dave!
> 
> I am going ot disneyworld then on a giant boat to the bahamas (doing time with my kids and my folks)! But in July, let's hook up for a Look convention in your neck of the woods.
> 
> francois


- Have a blast!!! We just did the D-Land deal right after the 24HOA (Like, the next DAY!)
and it was the best!!! Enjoy and we'll hook up when ya get back!


----------



## jerman (Jan 28, 2005)

*Sirbikealot...*

Great look on the bike.
What kind of stem, seatpost, and bar is that?

Where did you get the LOOK handlebat tape?
Thanks


----------



## sirbikealot (Apr 8, 2005)

jerman said:


> Great look on the bike.
> What kind of stem, seatpost, and bar is that?
> 
> Where did you get the LOOK handlebat tape?
> Thanks



campy record carbon post
easton ea 50 stem (that was for the trainer, 100 vs 110), now its ITM mantis bars and stem
any shop can order Look tape from Veltec in the states or KMI in Canada

good time to buy too, LaBicicletta.com has 555's for $1799 with Keo's!


----------



## roadgalatin (Aug 25, 2007)

*Look 555 or Orbea*

Look bikes are spot on. If you have been on a 381, I encourage you to think about one of these 2 options. How about adding a 585 or the 595 to that list? I recently had the 381 and currently ride both of these models. The geometry is some of the best out there. Ride is comfy like the 381 but is more responsive thanks to alot of advancements in carbon. Look isn't just one of the oldest companies producing carbon bikes but also innovates.


----------



## maximum7 (Apr 24, 2008)

What year 555 are you looking at, since they are not made anymore?
I had an '08. Loved it, Very comfortable and rode great. I miss it still
I switched to a 585 and the 585 is stiffer, feels snappier and quicker. Definitely is stiffer in the BB. 

I've also spent a lot of time on a 566 and I would chose that over a 555. Might not be a snappy in the handling department, but it's stiffer and very smooth. Might help your fit issues too.

The only thing I know about the Orca's is that they are pretty stiff, and pretty good bikes.


----------



## Mahatma Kane (Oct 25, 2005)

maximum7 said:


> What year 555 are you looking at, since they are not made anymore?


They were being made six years ago, when this thread was current.


----------



## maximum7 (Apr 24, 2008)

I'm an idiot.


----------

